# Giving you their paw?



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Does anyone else's doggy tap you with their lovely fat paws when you stop tickling them? As if to say " more mummy please? "
Pushca does it all the time and it's so sweet


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady will tap you with her paw, or she will nudge you with her nose when she wants more loving tickles or scratches


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

delta once took my finger in her mouth and game me a light tug back the where i was tickling her. so i did it again and then stopped to see if she would do it a gain and she did lol didn't bite, just put her mouth round me and tugged gently. 


Echo nudges your hand, Inca and Echo both paw you in the face.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Whenever Ben wants your attention or wants something from you, he'll put his paw up. Whether on your leg, or on the seat; whatever he can reach. We attribute this to teaching him to give his paw for a treat when he was a puppy.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Maggie has never been taught to give paw but she paws at ur leg for attention it's sooooo cute! She uses her paws lke a cat when she is playing. It's very funny. Emma x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Phoebe paws for attention, or pushes her nose under my arm if I'm not actually touching her


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Emma said:


> Maggie has never been taught to give paw but she paws at ur leg for attention it's sooooo cute! She uses her paws lke a cat when she is playing. It's very funny. Emma x


Teddy hasn't pawed for attention yet - just looks at you until you respond to him to find out what he wants. Like Maggie (and all cats) he bats around his ball with his front paws when he is playing - it always makes me smile.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Eddie gives his paw for attention even though we haven't taught him to. We did teach him 'touch' at dog training, which is when we say touch he touches your hand with his nose - he now does this to get attention (clever dog!).

He got his treat ball stuck behind the cat scratching post and used touch to get my attention to get it out!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie doesn't paw, but then I didn't want her being taught it. Only because my in-laws dog used to do it and her unclipped claws really hurt. 

I think about changing me mind, having read all your posts. Its sounds kinda cute, not painful.

If Millie wants something, she gives a little bark. Or just jumps on your lap.


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Harley does it but only when asked to "touch" as this will be how he will notify me when my alarm, phone, doorbell etc ring. I am pleased to say this morning he woke me when phone alarm went off  (it is a distinctive ring) He then gets a treat - he considers it a game! so I put it on snooze to see if he would do it again and off it went five minutes later this time I got both paws and ALL of him sitting on me! :twothumbs: he has got the jist of it me thinks:laugh:


----------

